# Beauty, 6 year old Cocker Spaniel Bitch  Stroud, Gloucestershire



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Beauty, 6 year old Cocker Spaniel Bitch  Stroud, Gloucestershire




This lovely girly is looking for a new home and Starfish have agreed to help her owners. She is a private re-home but the same vetting and home checks will apply.



Beauty is a lovely, gentle & kind dog. She is very anxious to please and will walk around with something in her mouth. She has been with her present owners for 2 years and before that she was with elderly people who could no longer walk her. Her current owners work full time and they said that Beauty suffers from separation anxiety on occasions but not all the time i.e. once a month/sometimes! She will scratch the door when left and shut in another room and will sometimes whine. (It sounds as if this happens after they have been at work all day and she has been on her own). Beauty will sometimes mess over night too.



So Beauty is living with full-time workers and then she is sometimes isolated when they return. So this anxious and loving dog spends far too much time on her own. Her next home will be very different.



Beauty needs a loving and understanding home and perhaps people who have worked with a dog with mild separation issues. She needs a companionship home and not a full time worker, but someone who is around most of the time. She would also enjoy living with another confident and gentle dog like her. She is good with other dogs not overly interested and good with cats. She has a lovely calm nature and is good with people, children and happiest chasing her ball.

Beauty is spayed and vaccinated.

Please read everything above carefully and if you are interested in offering Beauty a home for life please email for our homing questionnaire: [email protected]

Please note that any potential home will be subject to home check.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Beauty's owners have changed their minds and decided to keep her. She is no longer available for rehoming.


----------

